# QAD Tune-a-Nock & FOB's: String pinch solution !



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I was experimenting with some FOB's, Tune-a-Nocks and my 07 Allegiance and noticed that the string angle was pushing on the FOB pretty hard because of the short head of the Tune-a-Nock. It was not putting enough pressure to push the nock off the string but it made me a little uncomfortable just the same.

So to solve this problem I rotated the FOB so that the slot in the nock was not lined up with the rib of the FOB. I then cut a notch in the FOB on the top and bottom for the string to go between. 

Well it works great !!! There is no difference in accuracy at all. 

I love shooting the Tune-a-Nocks and really did not want to give them up for the FOB's and now I don't have to !

FF


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the same problem: 34" ATA @ 29" the string was hitting the FOB. I didn't try your solution, as my bows w/Blazers and Silver Flames 125's shoot GREAT! I might try them w/my new hunting bow and see what happens.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

that is a good idea. im surprised that it didn't make any noise or affect flight.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Most of the time , if you do see any pinch, all you have to do is spread out your sting loop a bit until the pinch is gone. Then take a bit of serving to make up the difference so your nock still fits the way you like.

However with a very short nock like the Tun-a-nock, more drastic measure may be needed. Or just use a standard nock :wink:


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I'll have to give it a try.




FallFever said:


> I was experimenting with some FOB's, Tune-a-Nocks and my 07 Allegiance and noticed that the string angle was pushing on the FOB pretty hard because of the short head of the Tune-a-Nock. It was not putting enough pressure to push the nock off the string but it made me a little uncomfortable just the same.
> 
> So to solve this problem I rotated the FOB so that the slot in the nock was not lined up with the rib of the FOB. I then cut a notch in the FOB on the top and bottom for the string to go between.
> 
> ...


----------

